# ARUNDEL Stephenson Clarke



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Does anyone out there has some detail photos of this "'OLD LADY'?[ARUNDEL-Stephenson Clarke] Especially deck,wheelhouse piccies,a friend of me,like to have these, for building a model ,scale 1:100.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Ruud

Is this the one your looking for


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum/Old Ship Picture Gallery/A/slides/Arundel.html

theres a second one also

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum/Old%20Ship%20Picture%20Gallery/A/slides/Arundel%20(2).html


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Nev,

Yep it's the 1st one, the collier, the 2nd doesn't open, so I can't see her, but will look into that site.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum/Old%20Ship%20Picture%20Gallery/A/slides/Arundel%20(2).jpg

Note: I believe they are both the same vessel, had those already,but was hoping for more detail piccies.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Ruud

I have a, not fantastic, photocopy of the *Arundel* which is take from the WSL fleet list book of 1981 which I can let you have if you want it.

She was sold in 1972 to Gino Gardelia, Italy in 1972 and renamed *Brick Dodicesimo* and was still in service at the time of print. This may help in your quest.

NigelC


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi ruud.
Some pics on: www.findonvillage.com/0481_yet_another_view_of_findon.htm
All the best Barney.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

nigelcollett said:


> Hi Ruud
> 
> I have a, not fantastic, photocopy of the *Arundel* which is take from the WSL fleet list book of 1981 which I can let you have if you want it.
> 
> ...


Ahoy Nigel,
Yep please, send me the copy, everything might be helpfull.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

danube4 said:


> Hi ruud.
> Some pics on: www.findonvillage.com/0481_yet_another_view_of_findon.htm
> All the best Barney.


Ahoy Barney,
Thanks for the link, but sorry we knew/saw this one already.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Ruud

Will scan best I can and send to you by Email, as I still have your Email address

Regards

NigelC


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Nigel,
Well received, and thanks a lot, thanks mate.


----------



## yan (Sep 17, 2007)

*Arundel*

hi RUUD 
Here is one of the ARUNDEL...... might help,,, i also have some pics of stevey clarkes HAYLING ... BLANCLAND?? GILSLAND .. JEVINGTON if needed ,, lets see if i can attach it ... yan


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Yan,

The ship is Blanchland. I would like to see those pictures. Spent a longtime aboard her. Some pictures in my gallery.

Hawkey01


----------

